

Bill Gates & Warren Buffett's %600 Billion Challenge - MikeCapone
http://features.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2010/06/16/gates-buffett-600-billion-dollar-philanthropy-challenge/

======
ComputerGuru
If a mod could fix the title? Typo + unclear ATM. "The $600 Billion Challenge:
Will billionaires pledge 50%+ of their fortunes to charity?"

